# Gimp??



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

So I'd like to try using GIMP to edit photos. I've downloaded it, and can pull up a picture and then I have no clue how to do ANYTHING. Do any of you use it? I've tried reading the tutorials but they don't help me.... (Wow I feel so stupid not being able to figure this out :-|)


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm not exactly a gimp expert, but I'm fairly skilled. What do you want to do?

Edit: If you really want, you can message me. There's a looooooooooooot to Gimp...


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Tymer said:


> I'm not exactly a gimp expert, but I'm fairly skilled. What do you want to do?
> 
> Edit: If you really want, you can message me. There's a looooooooooooot to Gimp...


...You know, I'm not exactly sure yet :-o I've been using Picnik for awhile, so I'd like to figure out some of those type of things first and then work my way up to the more difficult editing. I'm gonna fool around with it for a little more and see if I can figure some of it out, but I may very well be messaging you tomorrow!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

here's a few fave things i like to do on photo editing for gimp. 

for grey scale back ground and a selected area with colour. 

1. copy your background image in to another layer so you have to layers the exact same. 
2. right click on the top layer and go down to "add alpha channel" (this makes puts the layer on a transparent background sorta thing.) 
3.for the top layer again go in to colors and then desaturate, to make it gray scale. 
4. in the areas you want color to come through just erase it on the top layer so it comes through from the bottom layer with full color. 

another on i like to do is play with the temperature of the photo. 
1. go in to tools, and then select gegl operation. 
2. select color-temperature
3. play about with the sliders till you get the color warmth how you want it. 

Theres two ideas for you. i'm still learning how to use gimp myself but everything i know is just from playing around with it.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

whiskeynoo said:


> here's a few fave things i like to do on photo editing for gimp.
> 
> for grey scale back ground and a selected area with colour.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm going to have to try that. I'm usually pretty computer-savy but for whatever reason I just absolutely cannot figure gimp out!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah same case with me, i think it's cause theres just so many possibilities with it.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, that must be it. I've been fooling around with it, and I made these two. Not great, but it's a start at least. 
jumping- gimp edit three pictures from horses photos on webshots
roxy jumping gimp edit pictures from horses photos on webshots


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

the looks good, especially the second one.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

whiskeynoo said:


> the looks good, especially the second one.


Thank you  I should have cleaned up the lines a little, but I tihnk they're alright for my first try. I'm actually getting better at this, so if anyone wants me to try one of their pictures, I'd love to attempt to make is pretty!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been working with GIMP for about a year now so I know a fair few things if you still want to know anything you can pm me and I'll make a tutorial for you  (I know how difficult it was to find good tutorials that explain EVERYTHING when I first started) although I do photo editing I'm more knowledgable in the graphic design or drawing department so yeah I'll try my best anyways


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

JessXxX said:


> I've been working with GIMP for about a year now so I know a fair few things if you still want to know anything you can pm me and I'll make a tutorial for you  (I know how difficult it was to find good tutorials that explain EVERYTHING when I first started) although I do photo editing I'm more knowledgable in the graphic design or drawing department so yeah I'll try my best anyways


That would be awesome! We (unfortunately) went back to school starting today, so I don't have too much time to work on it during the week, but this weekend I might have to pm you! The tutorials on their website are kind of terrible... Thanks!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

If you have a deviant art account, there are quite a few tutorials for things that Gimp does on there.


----------

